# I dont see how anybody could shoot any animal.



## fairy boy (Dec 15, 2005)

I dotn think it is fair for the animal who is just trying to live for some ******* to go out and blow its head off. That is not the way it is intended to be. You should be ashamed.....


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

You should be ashamed of posting something like that on a hunting website :eyeroll:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree, its ashame that they even permitted somebody to use that queer user name also......


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

fairy boy said:


> "blow its head off" "That is not the way it is intended to be."


A) very rarely does the entire head get blown off

B) The way it intended to be was to go out and kill for food-it's called Darwinism-the strongest survive and the weakest die out-the vegans were not the strongest-trust me! Well, apparantly a few survived! Leave the lettuce for the rabbits.

Why do you pay any attention to nodakoutdoors then? I take it you are a vegetarian? If you are not and are just against hunting, hunting is better than just plain animal harvesting. The meat found in grocery stores comes from animals kept in captivity (actually a huge stinky building) pretty much their entire lives. At least animals that we hunt get to run free their entire lives until they are harvested. And we also don't just harvest the meat, we take the trophy rack, send in the hides, and often a lot of us donate extra deer meat to the food pantry for starving people.

How many vegetables did you have to kill to make that salad?


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

It's people like this that are the cause of all hunters problems. I got some words for Fairy Boy...... Your an ***. I dont mind if you go back to California and chill with your Greenpeace buddys, burn Hummers and throw red paint on people, but dont **** on this fourm,


----------



## fairy boy (Dec 15, 2005)

You bunch of red necks with your barbaric uncivilized ways. Shooting poor defensless animals and then trying to call yourselves men. I am glad I dont have to kill anything to prove myself to anybody. Most people only kill animals to make up for an unfulfilled childhood. Thou Shalt Not Kill.........


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Obviously this guy is just a troll trying to stir things up a little. :withstupid:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Dude if you are in fact a dude, whats your deal? We dont go bashing your Britney Spears concert or talking trash about your backstreet boys. If some hunter made you mad take it up with them, this is not the place. I feel sorry for you, apparently you didnt have the childhood I had or you wouldnt be acting this way. Thats all I have to say to you


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

fairy boy said:


> I dotn think it is fair for the animal who is just trying to live for some ******* to go out and blow its head off. That is not the way it is intended to be. You should be ashamed.....


Pillow Biter!!! :roll:


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

I do believe I smell a board invasion. Both the moniker "fairy boy" and the post are fairly obvious attempt to get a rise out people on this board.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

HHMMMMM, I wonder why my grandparents, great grandparents, great great grandparents harvested animals? Must of been to make up for there unfulfilled childhoods. :roll: Or could it of been to survive? Meat is a good source of protein.

Fairy, go back to drinking that steroid filled protein drink and leave us unfulfilled ******** alone.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm assuming you're a vegetarian? No beef, chicken, pork or fish? If this is so, that's fine. That is also legal. But you do kill defenseless, living plants that have done nothing to you. Have you hugged a tree today? uke:

But don't come to a site that is focused on hunting and fishing; go through the time of registering just to attack every member. What we do is legal and has been since the beginning of time.......


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I just heard queer from peta (a.k.a. Fairy Boy) is in season. Its time for us ******** to lock and load :strapped:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

But its still wrong in the eyes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He is a troll trying to get a rise out of everyone.oke: .....just let him be and this thread will die.....But that is bad in his eyes :sniper:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey fellow hunters. Dont pay any mind to anybody like that, yall take care......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree with Chuck and wirehairman. There is no point for his posts but to make us "look *******".

I'm going back to watching the Discovery Channel.


----------

